# lights flicker when well pump turns on



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call an electrician in your area.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

youse guys have wells in jursey - call an electrician


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck in the job hunt. But I agree, call a pro for the lights issue, the life you save maybe your own.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

No Mike, it is not a loose ground. The earth ground has almost ZERO role in the function of the electrical system. The pump is drawing a large inrush current, and that causes a slight voltage drop across the service conductors to your house.


----------

